
HN Meetup, New Delhi - monsterix
Curious to see if there are any HN-ers and aspiring entrepreneurs in Delhi/NCR area interested for a meet up this Sunday?<p>Location: Route 04 Connaught Place,
Time: 4pm onwards,
Day: Sunday - 21st April<p>Edit: Please drop your confirmation in comments below.
======
nileshtrivedi
There is the Space Apps Challenge thing happening this weekend at IIT Delhi so
many people won't be able to make it.

<https://www.facebook.com/events/133820356806339/>

------
avemuri
I'm not in town this Sunday, but I help run a startup coworking space in Mohan
Estate. You're welcome to use it if this becomes a recurring thing.

~~~
monsterix
Sure @avemuri let's connect o'er email (shared on my HN profile).

------
chimpoo
Good to see such events happening in India. If this happening in Delhi, i'm
sure other cities will be having it very soon.

------
rikacomet
Guys, please keep checking back on this thread, its better to keep in touch,
since it is the first meetup. Things you might wanna bring include:

1\. Yourself (ofcourse :p )

2\. Personal/Business Cards

3\. A Positive attitude and a smile :)

------
ad93611
I wish we'd have one at Bangalore as well. I'm happy to organise one if there
is enough interest.

~~~
saravk
+1

~~~
monsterix
There you have some traction, already :-)

------
aakashbarot
Me and Nitish will be there. And I hope every one in HN knows who Nitish (THE
NITISH) is...

We ll see you guys..

------
Achshar
I would love to, but I live in Chandigarh and I have an exam on 23 so can't
travel :(

~~~
kingsidharth
There are HN'ers in my hometown? :O

~~~
Achshar
Yea I know, we have talked before. Remember?

------
paraschopra
I'll be there!

------
akarambir
So is this happening? Came here to check the response but it seems Bangalore
people have indeed hijacked this thread!!

~~~
cmadan
Count me in if it is happening. Always happy for an excuse to grab an beer.

~~~
monsterix
Yes, confirmed. See my response on the thread above/below.

------
manoji
Sorry to Hijack, but I am interested in organizing a meetup in Hyderabad if
any one is in.

------
ankitoberoi
Count me in!

------
unhappyhippie
Won't be able to attend this time. I hope such meetups are organized more
often.

------
kingsidharth
Most probably I will join in.

------
shrey_hn
count me in..I am bringing one more friend of mine along with me.

------
mayankdhingra
Been a while since I attended a startup event. Looking forward!!

------
krat0sprakhar
I would love to turnup!

------
neilxdsouza
I hope to be there.

------
manish_gill
Might attend. :)

------
rikacomet
I'm coming :)

------
srinu_hn
Count me in..

------
pathik
+1. For now.

------
santu11
+1. Eagerly waiting for it.

------
sangupta
+1.

------
rahulravu96
+1

------
m1k3y
+1

------
bluelandline
+1

------
srinu_hn
+1

------
pramit
I would love to turn up.

------
akarambir
count me in :)

------
Manindra29
+1

------
myth17
+1

------
nav
+1

------
misbah6317
I am in.

------
MayankJ
+1

------
jezclaremurugan
Great!

------
fnaticshank
orite am up!

------
monsterix
Yes. The event is confirmed. Please feel free to connect with me or Paras
Chopra of Wingify on coming Sunday.

My email is arvind at bubbleideas dot com or call me on 0 99 58 1188 62.

